# Dog clothes sewing pattern



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I want to make some clothes for my puppies. Any recommendations on sewing patterns found online or sewing pattern books? Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I did a Google search and found a couple of simple patterns, then adjusted them to my liking.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm looking for knitting patterns. I think I will knit JoJo a cable knit sweater. x


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> I want to make some clothes for my puppies. Any recommendations on sewing patterns found online or sewing pattern books? Your help is greatly appreciated!


I posted this in another forum...Michelle posted a link to a free pattern. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...related/115205-free-simple-dress-pattern.html

I printed both pieces and then took to a copy store to get pattern enlarged to fit Naddie and I plan to make the bodice into a matching vest for Mr. Quincy. I think the patttern is so basic that with imagination you could all kinds of creative creations .


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I posted this in another forum...Michelle posted a link to a free pattern.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...related/115205-free-simple-dress-pattern.html
> 
> I printed both pieces and then took to a copy store to get pattern enlarged to fit Naddie and I plan to make the bodice into a matching vest for Mr. Quincy. I think the patttern is so basic that with imagination you could all kinds of creative creations .


Thanks! Any patterns for boy clothes?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think using the bodice portion and 'manly' material you could make vest...at least that is what I paln to do for Quincy to match Naddie's dress. You could extend the length a bit if you wanted the vest a tad bit longer.


----------



## michaelben (Sep 7, 2012)

You can find any type of sewing pattern on Google.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

You could purchase an outfit you like, and use that to make your own pattern!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I am NOT a seamstress, but I am makig outfits for Halloween. What I did was take one of Ava's harness vests and open it up....then I traced it onto the material (foam) that I am using. ....then I just cut it off, now I just have to add velcro and the decorations!! :aktion033:


----------

